
You Don’t Need Redux, MobX, RxJS, Cerebral - foxdonut00
https://medium.com/@foxdonut00/you-dont-need-redux-mobx-rxjs-cerebral-6a735b150a02
======
fouc
This is about a code pattern for implementing state. Works great with any vdom
library like Mithril, Inferno, or React.

